# Q7 or Cayenne?



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

I have an '04 Touareg V8 that I'm going to trade. Due to a number of variables and my vehicle requirements, I'm down to two vehicle options:
Audi Q7 (Premium) because of options and more importantly towing capacity which is 6,600 lbs.
versus
Porsche Cayenne Turbo S (or just the Turbo) with a 7,700 lb. towing capacity.
The Turbo S is not selling in the market probably due to price point. Most of the dealer launch vehicles that were delivered 45 days ago are still in inventory in the northeast. I wonder after the initial Q7 frenzy if Audi sales will also stagnate as Cayenne sales have over the past four months.
Anyway, I've got a decision to make. The Audi is certainly less money, but no where near as fast at the Pepper TT. The interior fitment in the Pepper TT is impressive; particularly in black. All leather dash alcantara headliner, etc. The Cayenne's suspension, power plant, leather interior (dashboard included) is excellent.
The problem is, I've seen the new interior of the A6 and understand the basics of it and how it will look in the Q7, but what about the leather and the headliner material?
I've got a V8 now, so the V8 350hp will be similar although it is FSI. The Cayenne Turbo S 4.5l 520hp engine...well enough said. It was an unbelievable power plant.
Porsche used a different NAV system in their vehicle. It was impressive. The Touareg's was doomed from day one due to poor choices by VW on data and manufacturer. I wonder what is being used in the Q7?
While the Audi and the VW have a lot of crossover, that is also a bad thing because the Touareg has been plagued on Day 1 with some gremlins. I was fortunate to have a low VIN AND a reasonably gremlin free vehicle. Regardless, a lot of the electronics are the same. Porsche is somewhat different in the electronics they used, but the crossover isn't as close at the VW and Audi.
Both Audi and Porsche have good dealership networks and in my case, the dealer is the same for either decision. VW's dealership network is less than desired for vehicles in this price point, so VW for me is no longer an option. My VW dealer was great, but VWoA was not.
Yes, I recognize there is a big swing in price, but with that price comes an unbelievable fun vehicle drive that can take on a 911 on the track any day of the week. No I'm not going to race the Cayenne, but I do enjoy a spirited vehicle as well.
Comments / suggestions appreciated.


----------



## jperryrocks (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Q7 or Cayenne? (bravocharlie)*

I don't know where you would start the comparison on a loaded 60-65k Q7 vs a Cayenne Turbo, or the new Turbo S that's pushing 115k. That's almost *double *the money for the Porsche. It's hard to compete with 520 hp. But you pay dearly for it.
I've never been too crazy about the styling on the Cayenne. It's hard to appreciate the Q7 without seeing it in person. The Q7 has the same layout as the new A6 inside. From what I've seen on-line, the interiors on the Q7 will be quite gorgeous.
The Q7 has all the latest gadgets with back-up cameras, side assist, and will use the same MMI navigation in the current A6, which is pretty user friendly. I'd give the nod to Audi, there. And the Q7 is a big vehicle at just over 200 inches long. It 13 inches or so longer than the Porche, and it'll have a lot more interior space.
I'd wait to drive the Q7, and then make your own judgement. If the T Reg was enough power for you, you should be plenty happy with the 350 Q7.


----------



## ZeZe (Aug 16, 2003)

*Re: Q7 or Cayenne? (jperryrocks)*

Do you really want to buy a Q7 during its first model year?
I also have a 2004 Touareg and am quite interested in the Q7. Although my Touareg is fine now, VW and I went through a lot of growing pains together. I'm going to wait until the Q7 has at least a year under its belt before I buy one.


----------



## alex911s (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: Q7 or Cayenne? (bravocharlie)*

Charlie,
I only gave up my Cayenne Turbo because i needed to buy a property in Tahoe, and looking to downgrade to the Cayenne S level.. There's nothing out there that could compare to the cayenne turbo in my opinion.. For me the cayenne turbo S is a waste of money.. U can get the same power on a used cayenne turbo by spending 6-8K on upgrades. All it is are upgraded intercooler, ecu flash and bigger brakes, aerokit... My cayenne turbo dynoed at 423WHP, which is around 540crank, that;s only with ($2000giac flash, $500 2nd cat bypass and KN filters) The only reason I would buy a Turbo S would be the limited number made, all upgrades are warranted by porsche and if I have money to spend,LOL here's my dyno chart btw.
..








Now, with the Q7 , I tried very hard to get a Cayenne S but a fully loaded Cayenne S with all the bells/whistle that the Q7 have will put you right up to $75-78K.. then the money factor/residual value on the Cayenne lease is terrible.. SO for me it;s all about the total value, and my situation at the moment.. 
There's really no substitute for the Cayenne Turbo(sounds like the commercial,LOL) but that's a different level SUV already.. You can run the Cayenne Turbo on the track even with a 911 turbo,boxsters..etc with no problem. And it has serious off road capabilites, and awesome in the snow..When the Q7 comes with the V10 or the V10 tdi, then we have a competition..
Also tallking about issues? pre2005 cayennes have tons of issues.. the most serious ones are the cracked coils.. but most are electronic gremlins fixed by the updated TSB's..
IF you have the budget for the Cayenne Turbo then there's only one decision to make, if not, Q7 4.2 has the best versatility and all around value out there..


_Modified by alex911s at 10:42 AM 4/8/2006_


----------



## jperryrocks (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Q7 or Cayenne? (alex911s)*

Audi did quite well with the new platform 2005 A6 Launch. The MMI is not totally new, so at least there is a track record. It's hard to say what the 2007 Q7's will be like in terms of initial quality. You always take a risk with 1st year model cars.
The T-REG was a disaster for VW. Many 2004's were junk. The 05's were a lot better.
To me, Audi has fared a lot better than VW with new cars.


----------

